# Heroes Season 3 Discussion.



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 23, 2008)

I know I am not the only one here that loves Heroes. So who all watched the season opener last night? I thought it was great and there were quite a few surprises. I can't wait for next week's episode.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Sep 23, 2008)

So far it looks like they are back on track for total coolness. Season 2 was pretty lame compared to season 1. This excessive time travel stuff is going to confuse the hell out of me though. I'm really curious about how/what happened to Peter. 

The only thing that REALLY bugged me with the season debut was the completely blatant Fly rip-off when they were dealing with Mohinder's segments. I can't believe someone thought that was ok to copy so boldly.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Sep 23, 2008)

I wasn't impressed. I love the show and will certainly watch it, but a whole ton of it had a contrived feel.


Spoiler



That scene with Hiro and the formula half? Ridiculous. Oh, he said not to open it, so lets open it! Oh, he expected us to open it and read it, lets have it get stolen immediately! Hiro wasn't that naive at the end of season 1, he shouldn't be now. Mohinder injecting himself was so expected, too. The best part of Heroes is it's surprises. Some of them can be guessed ahead of time, but some also just punch you in the mouth and make you go OH SHIT. The whole Mohinder/Maya thing was very blatant and obvious.

Future Peter is also a bit lame. Everything he did seemed so naive, too. Like, did he not learn anything from the last two seasons? He comes back and tries to change the past, and then is so surprised when things change.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 23, 2008)

The thing will Mohinder pissed me off. I wanted him to stay the Mohinder that I love. I also don't like this speedster chick. It all seems pointless. 

I am agree with you Nemisis on the time travel thing. It was hard to keep track at times last night so I think it is only going to get harder. 

Definantly better than season two in my opinion so far.


----------



## Regor (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought it was great!

It was so damn randomly jumping around it kept opening more and more doors with questions to be answered (hopefully by the end of the season).


Spoiler



The whole Linderman thing is weird. But what I can't figure out is where did future Peter get the ability to A) teleport others, unless its just a manifestation of the power that Hiro doesn't know yet; B) Transport normal Peter's mind into that other guy's body. And what happened to the real Peter's body?


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Sep 23, 2008)

Regor said:


> I thought it was great!
> 
> It was so damn randomly jumping around it kept opening more and more doors with questions to be answered (hopefully by the end of the season).
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think the teleporting others is part of Hiro's power. He took Ando with him many times. I think what Peter did with Parkman was that he teleported himself and Parkman to Africa and then just himself back. My theory for his power to put Peter's mind into the other guy's body is that that's part of Parkman's dad's power. Remember he could seal people inside their own minds? It seems similar.


----------



## Regor (Sep 23, 2008)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think the teleporting others is part of Hiro's power. He took Ando with him many times. I think what Peter did with Parkman was that he teleported himself and Parkman to Africa and then just himself back. My theory for his power to put Peter's mind into the other guy's body is that that's part of Parkman's dad's power. Remember he could seal people inside their own minds? It seems similar.





Spoiler



I thought of both of those, but... Peter didn't go anywhere, only Parkman did. And as for Parkman's dad, that's sealing within their own mind. He put someone ELSE's mind into another person. That's a bit different, and ontop of that, where's Peter's body??


----------



## daybean (Sep 23, 2008)

i saw the first half, and i really liked it , hayden panettiere as a brunette


----------



## forelander (Sep 23, 2008)

I just watched them and enjoyed it. You gotta take Heroes with a grain of salt, there are always gonna be little things that happen just because that'll piss you off if you think about them too much. Just sit back and enjoy the ride


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 24, 2008)

Spoiler



So was anyone else totally suprised when Angela Petrelli told Sylar that she was his mother?! I freaking lost it. 
I was also a bit suprised when Hiro saw Ando turn against him. I really don't want to see the two of them be split up.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 24, 2008)

This show has never been the most well-written programme going, but have they really run out of new powers to give people? They keep introducing new characters with the same generic powers, there's, what, four? immorts now, and three separate futures? I'm half expecting Ted Sprague to rise from the grave and nuke them all.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 24, 2008)

I love the show, but at this point, I don't know what to think. I'm getting a little tired of the Sylar shit, tbh. 

And as of last season Mohinder was a brilliant scientist turned reckless buffoon. Eh, I'll keep watching, but if it doesn't get better, I don't know if I'll give two shits about next season (if there even is one).


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 30, 2008)

Spoiler



What the hell is going on with Sylar being Noah's partner? The more I am watching the more I am hating Angela Petrelli. And the idea of this guy creating Niki and Tracey?!



Things are starting to get interesting and after last night I am hooked.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 2, 2008)

Urgh, plot holes galore have stunted my enjoyment somewhat:



Spoiler



Peter's Irish girlfriend, love and motivation for most of series 2 gone, Peter doesn't seem to give a shit any more.

Momma Petrelli saying "It had to be done" to someone on the phone after Nathan got shot... Yet being surprised that it's future Peter who shot him? So they've completely forgotten about that.

Hiro acting like a FUCKING RETARD in all three episodes thus far. Completely contrived, not compelling viewing.

Why did Keito even tell Hiro about the formula? His power is foreseeing outcomes and advanced strategy. His strategy was quite fucking retarded thus far.

Claire continues her pathetic emo trend, being utterly useless towards the main plot.

Peter being stupid AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN. Why if you can travel back in time and stop time, why didn't he travel back five minutes earlier and just talk to Nathan and say "hey you cause our future to be shitty."

Ali Larter was the shittest link in her storyline. Why keep her? DL and Micah were the only reason to watch that storyline at all. Why bring her back, even as a completely different character?

Mohinder... Was Mohinder. A character so badly written that in one episode he considers the powers a curse that murdered his father, in another episode he is a moral upstanding nice guy protecting Molly, in another episode he suddenly thinks it's a great idea to unleash superpowers onto the entire world, despite seeing the destruction. His reasons were literally "Umm cos.. Like... I wanted to have superpowers so I can kill my father's murderer!" What is he, twelve? When did his IQ drop to his shoe size? Why would he think it's an incredible idea to inject himself with a quantum leap of unverified science?

YET ANOTHER 'SAVE THE FUTURE WORLD USING TIME TRAVEL AND FUTURE PAINTING' STORYLINE?!?!? CAN YOU THINK OF NOTHING ELSE YOU FUCKING SHITTY WRITERS?

The writing in the show has been AWFUL thus far. I was the biggest Heroes fanboy ever, I even enjoyed Season 2, but this is literally the worst elements of comic book writing with no upshot.

Sylar + HRG's teamup was the only glimmer of hope.


----------



## forelander (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok this is getting ridiculous...



Spoiler



Dear writers of heroes, 

Keep track of what powers people have. Peter can heal himself, both he and Syler can move things with their mind, so I would like to know why Peter is a) dead and b) scared of being shot when he can stop the bullet and heal from it and c) why him and syler together on the same team would result in anything other than the other guys getting totally annihilated. I don't buy that the haitian is in every scene, especially when people demonstrate some powers but conveniently seem to lose others.



For some reason those plot holes really got on my nerves tonight.


----------



## Regor (Oct 7, 2008)

Forelander:



Spoiler



The dead peter thing is easily explainable. Claire even explained it. A bullet in the back of the head. Think back to the first season. Remember when that guy was trying to get it on with Claire and she fell onto that log that pierced the back of her head and shoved itself into her brain? She was dead. She didn't come back to life until it was removed. Claire can 'temporarily die' if her brain is damaged. But once the cause of the brain damage is removed, it'll heal itself back up.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 7, 2008)

Regor said:


> Forelander:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Not any more if what Sylar said was true, she can't die any more. That said Peter is still vulnerable to head shots, but yeah he can slow time so...


----------



## Regor (Oct 7, 2008)

Nah, what Sylar said is no different that what Claire was before. He didn't do anything that changed her. He just understands how things work, and told her that he couldn't kill her even if he wanted to.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Oct 7, 2008)

Future peter wasn't shot in the head, though. In the scene Claire busts in, shoots him twice _in the chest_, and he's dead?


----------



## Regor (Oct 7, 2008)

No, one in the front. One in the back.


----------



## forelander (Oct 8, 2008)

Regor said:


> Forelander:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I didn't see a bullet in his head but even still I'm not completely convinced. When people have been shot before their body was capable of pushing the bullets out and healing itself. Besides all this, why didn't he just stop the bullets from hitting him since he can move objects. And why were he and Syler intimidated by someone pointing a gun at them when between them they can stop time, move objects, teleport, and not die. Also, why did Peter need to ask Syler for his power. Did the writers forget he absorbs the powers of everyone he's in proximity to, or did they just feel like ignoring that as well.


----------



## richcastle66 (Oct 9, 2008)

Why are there big green blocks blocking what people said? I want to ask something but Im not sure if anyone did yet. Why doesnt future Peter have Claire's power and dies after being shot?


----------



## Pauly (Oct 9, 2008)

richcastle66 said:


> Why are there big green blocks blocking what people said? I want to ask something but Im not sure if anyone did yet. Why doesnt future Peter have Claire's power and dies after being shot?



Spoiler tags. Just highlight it with your cursor and you'll be able to read it, presuming you want to. As to your question, Peter does have Claire's powers, but it's been shown several times in the show that if an object is lodged in their brain, like a glass shard, or a bullet, then they 'die' unless the object is removed from inside their skull.


----------



## richcastle66 (Oct 9, 2008)

Pauly said:


> Spoiler tags. Just highlight it with your cursor and you'll be able to read it, presuming you want to. As to your question, Peter does have Claire's powers, but it's been shown several times in the show that if an object is lodged in their brain, like a glass shard, or a bullet, then they 'die' unless the object is removed from inside their skull.


 
I know that, but the future Peter dies after a couple of shots to the chest.


----------



## forelander (Oct 10, 2008)

richcastle66 said:


> I know that, but the future Peter dies after a couple of shots to the chest.



You should probably put


Spoiler



[ /spoiler] (without the space) around text like that so people don't have story elements ruined. As for the question, I'm with you and think it's a bit ridiculous but I digress.


----------



## richcastle66 (Oct 10, 2008)

forelander said:


> You should probably put
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Sorry, I didnt even know how you guys did it, let alone, know how to do it myself though.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoiler



So maybe I am the only one here who is still hanging on with the series but I think the episodes are getting better. I really enjoyed this weeks show even if it was a bit cliche. One question though..In the future Nathan is the president, does anyone else remember the episode in the first season when it looks like Nathan is giving a presidential speech but it is really Sylar? I went back through and tried to remember if Sylar obtained the power to change into what ever he wanted to from that girl but I couldn't remember. Does anyone know?


----------



## forelander (Oct 15, 2008)

This weeks was a very large improvement on last weeks, though


Spoiler



what the hell why did Hiro stab Ando to work for bad people! As for who has what powers and why, last weeks episode taught me that not even the writer's can keep track of that, so don't bother trying. Especially when it's a future episode they just give everyone whatever the hell powers they want and rely on the excuse that something changed that we don't know about.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 16, 2008)

Spoiler



I about died when Hiro stabbed Ando! I was so upset because Hiro was worried the who time that Ando would do something bad to him.
Oh and I am rather intrigued by this puppetmaster guy. I am interested to see what he does with Claire and her mother.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 16, 2008)

Ack, writers are really annoying me now, it seems they forget half of the stuff that's happened so far and just make stuff up as they go along. /facepalm



richcastle66 said:


> I know that, but the future Peter dies after a couple of shots to the chest.





Spoiler



It's because the Haitian is present.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 29, 2008)

Spoiler



Ok so after Monday nights episode I want to know which Petrelli parent is worse than the other. I know the father is really bad but Angela doesn't seem just like a great "hero" either.
Oh I am SOO pissed that Elle is back. I hate her character.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 30, 2008)

i hate them both.


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 5, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah I found the fitting little cultural exchange between her and Claire was a bit... eugh . Was still a good episode though


----------

